# holy crap!



## Hukshawn (Feb 7, 2017)

that was a long day without the forum.... i almost had to talk to my wife!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 7, 2017)

I did....talk to my wife. Good thing I had a project in the shop. 
Missed you guys.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 7, 2017)

She actually gave me time to work.... it was very unusual. It had to be passive aggressive... But I'm a man, So i couldn't tell. I just went to work.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 8, 2017)

Was starting to shake and sweat, withdrawal symptoms for sure!


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2017)

You guys cracked me up!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

How so???  They are telling the truth. I've been married for almost 47 years. Part of the longevity is that we don't talk, at least not too many loooooong conversations. I hate listening to the Declaration of Independence before getting to a yes or no answer. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. ROTFLMBO

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Feb 8, 2017)

Married 26 going on 27 years...LOL


----------



## David S (Feb 8, 2017)

Married 50 going on 51...and yes we talk and my bride supports my hobby.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

I have to admit, I am looking forward to many more years. April 4, 1970, I had only been home from war for 7 months. I did not know Sophie before I left home to go in the Marines. I wouldn't trade a second of our lives together for anything.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

I was lost all day.....kept checking the site and hoping it was back up.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 8, 2017)

You old timers are often an inspiration. My wife and I have been married almost 5 years. My god she drives me nuts more often than not... but she's alright. The kids alright too. He's only 10 months tho, so he's not a terror yet. 
The wifey doesn't understand hobbies. She thinks they're a waste of money... she likes to sit and read. And the library is free. If she knew half the money I spend on this hobby, I'd be a dead man!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

The wife supports my hobby, it's my Shyster, I mean Sister in Law that thinks like your wife.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> You old timers are often an inspiration. My wife and I have been married almost 5 years. My god she drives me nuts more often than not... but she's alright. The kids alright too. He's only 10 months tho, so he's not a terror yet.
> The wifey doesn't understand hobbies. She thinks they're a waste of money... she likes to sit and read. And the library is free. If she knew half the money I spend on this hobby, I'd be a dead man!



Actually she does understand hobbies, hers' is reading. She is just unwilling to understand that you chose one that requires spending money.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

My wife likes me working in the shop when I can. That way I am out of her way to do stuff around the house. Besides I always end up fixing stuff for her.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 8, 2017)

Yesterday I had so much to say and so much to ask but the site was down, today I can't remember what it as  .
I must be getting old.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

Older, NOT old.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 8, 2017)

Older, Yeah. we started in Sept, 1960, going on 57 years ago. I make sure her projects are done before I hit the shop, today I made Lemon Pudding, tomorrow it will be Gingerbread.  Have a funeral to go to this afternoon, a youngster, 70, the Big C got her. She suffered only a week.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 8, 2017)

One of my wife's hobbies was sewing and she was good at it. Every so often I would talk about a project and she  seemed impressed that metal could be cut down to 0.001". Probably more to make me feel good after 55 years, lost her 4 years ago, she was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 9, 2017)

Great memories never fade,thanks for sharing one of yours Rock. My wife and I have been together for 41 years,losing her is is my biggest fear.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 9, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Great memories never fade,thanks for sharing one of yours Rock. My wife and I have been together for 41 years,losing her is is my biggest fear.



I hear that...

About a decade ago, my boss where I worked at the time, woke up one morning to find his wife had passed in her sleep. They were mid 40's probably. Never got the story, whether drugs, or bad heart, or just fluke. This boss was a mentor to me, as I was in my 20's and still learning about the world. It struck me. It effected me a lot. I knew this woman too.
For about 5-6 years after that I would wake in the middle of the night, usually about 3am, and make sure my girlfriend of (5 years (previous)) was still breathing. It would be almost every night. That's how badly it effected me, scared me to death. Now, down the road, I still find myself waking up in the middle of the night and checking my wife. Her health isn't the greatest (two different autoimmune diseases, a disease that effects her internal lady parts (our son wasn't supposed to be able to happen), chronic migraines (you can't tell the difference between a bad migraine and a stroke, btw)) so now, even tho I do it less, there's more risk. Time healed that wound somewhat i suppose.... I don't know what I'd do....



This post became somber...


Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 9, 2017)

The bottom line is we happen to be the type of beings that don't take life or our health for granted. 
I'm gonna stop now and go make myself a PJ sandwich.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

Make one for me. You can eat it for me.  LOL

"Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 9, 2017)

I can't stand peanut butter...


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 9, 2017)

Have to agree, it may seem at times that we, and the ladies speak entirely different languages, and our areas of interest may be miles apart, but where would many of us be without them. Mike


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 9, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> My wife and I have been married almost 5 years. My god she drives me nuts more often than not



I've been married 40 years.  Before I retired it had been 36.  A couple of younger  guys asked how I did it.  I just told them that the first 20 years are the hardest.  After that we had argued about pretty much everything so we were all set.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 9, 2017)

While the forum was down I thought that it would be a good time to see if she felt like it. 
Using all the smoothness that comes with being 48 years together I said that I had given the butler the night off so that we could be alone tonight. She huffed and said we need a house cleaner not a butler. 
Good thing I had a project waiting on the lathe.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

You need some new material. Pun intended.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 9, 2017)

lol. you guys get mad at me when I call you old. Then we get jokes like that.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> lol. you guys get mad at me when I call you old. Then we get jokes like that.



You are right, Rodney Dangerfield used to keep us in new material. My jokes have gone down hill since his passing.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> You old timers are often an inspiration. My wife and I have been married almost 5 years. My god she drives me nuts more often than not... but she's alright. The kids alright too. He's only 10 months tho, so he's not a terror yet.
> The wifey doesn't understand hobbies. She thinks they're a waste of money... she likes to sit and read. And the library is free. If she knew half the money I spend on this hobby, I'd be a dead man!



Why do you think some of us don't use our real name here?


----------



## RandyM (Feb 10, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Why do you think some of us don't use our real name here?



Because your wife is a member?


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 10, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> You are right, Rodney Dangerfield used to keep us in new material. My jokes have gone down hill since his passing.



I tell you, I don't get no respect. No respect at all!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2017)

Did somebody step on a Duck.

 "Billy G" & "Rodney"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 10, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> You are right, Rodney Dangerfield used to keep us in new material. My jokes have gone down hill since his passing.



"I get no respect.  No respect at all.

My wife asked me to give her some money so that the kids could give me a birthday gift.  I gave her a hundred dollars.

The kids gave me two handkerchiefs."


----------



## minions (Feb 11, 2017)

My wife believes men with hobbies are less likely to cheat so she fully supports my time in the garage


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 11, 2017)

Just don't track any chips into the house!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2017)

And another oldie, "When the chips are down, chances are the Buffalo is empty."

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 11, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Just don't track any chips into the house!


Oh man... I hear about it alllllllll the time.
My garage door is in the same tiled hallway as the front door, and there's no mat in the hall. We had one a long time ago but it got wrecked so it for tossed. We never got another cause she couldn't find one she liked...... so the garage chips make their way all over the house.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2017)

Sometimes it's easier to get an ugly temporary one to use till you find one you like. You can't always have what you want. In this case I would think she would agree to getting anything to control the chip problem. A womens thinking is way beyond my simple logic.  ROTFLMBO

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 11, 2017)

...so you'd think. 

I bought a Walmart mat that somewhat fit out paint colour a few years ago... I use it as a mechanics mat. I lay it under the truck when I work on it. And more recently, it made its way into my paint drop sheet bucket for jobs. 

...women


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 11, 2017)

Well at least we are not keeping horses.


----------



## Backwoods 96 (Feb 11, 2017)

Been married for 46 going on 47,when someone ask's were I am she says down at the shop messing around with my girl friend " Milley "
She calls my mill that.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 11, 2017)

It will be 23 years on my life sentence on valentines day.........


----------



## Guv (Feb 13, 2017)

Been married for 50 years and never had any regrets. Wife supports my hobby and she is the judge on my projects. Although she is not technical at all she always praises my efforts. We actually worked together in a automotive engineering firm , she was the company secretary for 16 years while I retired there after 41 years service


----------

